# Hogs in monroe co. Forsyth



## REDFOXJR (Oct 20, 2013)

Last few months I've been seeing the ground a little rooted up in food plots, but not the big ditch like I was expecting. So I was thinking it was armadillos. I was wrong......got a picture of these two just three days ago. I kinda hope somebody takes them out in a hurry. I have been on my lease for four years and this is the first hard evidence that we have them in the area.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 20, 2013)

That is not a good omen.    My advise:  Get a hog trap and go after those hogs.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 20, 2013)

I have them on my property in Butts Co. You don't want them. Good luck getting rid of them .


----------



## buddylee (Oct 20, 2013)

Hogs are scattered around Monroe county. They'll never take over. Too many hunters. What part of the county are those in ? Near the training center ?


----------



## trial&error (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been seeing unexplained diggings between hwy 83 and juliette rd.  May need to put my camera on them.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 20, 2013)

Off collier and lil collier south of zelner


----------



## 25.06 (Oct 21, 2013)

REDFOXJR said:


> Off collier and lil collier south of zelner



We have property near there off smith road and we have no pictures of hogs yet, but we have saw a few signs of hogs.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2013)

buddylee said:


> Hogs are scattered around Monroe county. They'll never take over. Too many hunters. What part of the county are those in ? Near the training center ?



Wrong.  They are and they will.  We are covered in them.  First sign 5 years ago, not most of the pictures on our game cameras are of hogs.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2013)

25.06 said:


> We have property near there off smith road and we have no pictures of hogs yet, but we have saw a few signs of hogs.



I have a bow only club just above you in South Lamar and no hogs yet.  But I also have a club just below you on 74 and we are covered up.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 21, 2013)

Well my daughter had a lil accident Saturday and got burned. If it wasn't for that, I would be at the club right now waiting on these guys to show their tails. Im only 2 miles north of smith road. we actually looked at 468 acre tract on smith road about 2 years ago that borders 75.


----------



## 25.06 (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy said:


> I have a bow only club just above you in South Lamar and no hogs yet.  But I also have a club just below you on 74 and we are covered up.



Turkey hunted with a buddy some this year just in butts county off jenkinsburg  road and they are covered up in hogs.


----------



## buddylee (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy said:


> Wrong.  They are and they will.  We are covered in them.  First sign 5 years ago, not most of the pictures on our game cameras are of hogs.



Lol. How many hogs is covered up ? A small group eating at your feeder isn't taken over.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 21, 2013)

> Wrong. They are and they will. We are covered in them. First sign 5 years ago, not most of the pictures on our game cameras are of hogs.



Bingo!!!

Tracked my first hog on one property in 2007.   In late 2010 we started trapping hogs there.   After trapping and killing and over 150 of the suckers we thought they were eliminated.  A coupld months later two huge sounders  moved in.   So we trapped and killed another 50 or so.   Numerous hogs still come to the feeders every night.  

The experts on hog population control in Texas say in order to keep the hog population under control it's necessary to kill about 70 percent each year.   Well, methinks they are dead wrong; in order to keep the hog population from getting out of control it's necessary to kill at least 90 percent per year.   

Today i stopped and let a sounder of hogs cross the road.  Makes for easy counting that way.   There were about 30adult hogs, including at least 12 nursing sows along with at least 8 other adult sows.  There were at least 70 little pigs ranging in size from five pounds to 15 pounds.  

You cannot control the hog population by hunting alone:  That's why folks trap them and shoot them from helicopters.


----------



## buddylee (Oct 21, 2013)

I grew up a mile from where he's seeing these hogs. It's not prime habitat. No farms other than cattle. Hogs have to travel miles to stay fed. If he took the feeder down he'd see a lot less hogs. It's not Texas or Oklahoma. But heck, I don't know anything about hogs or that area other than growing up there and basically hog hunting every week.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2013)

buddylee said:


> Lol. How many hogs is covered up ? A small group eating at your feeder isn't taken over.



I don't have a feeder.  I don't bait or allow it on my land.  Hang a camera anywhere and you will get pictures of hogs within the week.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 22, 2013)

buddylee said:


> I grew up a mile from where he's seeing these hogs. It's not prime habitat. No farms other than cattle. Hogs have to travel miles to stay fed. If he took the feeder down he'd see a lot less hogs. It's not Texas or Oklahoma. But heck, I don't know anything about hogs or that area other than growing up there and basically hog hunting every week.



We don't have a feeder up.....we had one up but only had deer pellets in it and nothing ate any of it. We ended up dumping it in a small trailer and hauled it off. We have not fed with any corn etc all year.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 22, 2013)

What feed did hit the ground from the feeder, mildewed and had to be raked up.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 4, 2013)

Think we got more hogs than originally thought.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 4, 2013)

I live in north monroe and there are quite a few. We have some land leased off 75 on hwy 16 and its covered up in big pigs.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 4, 2013)

This is a first for us, we have been on our lease for four years. We have pics of 6 different hogs, but I think their is more than what we all think we got. They've already started rootin our food plots and we think they have only been here about month.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 7, 2013)

If you dont want them on your land you need to get to killing. Usually you can kill 3-4 and the rest will leave after there buddies go down.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 7, 2013)

I hunt on Floyd Rd. and haven't seen any sigh of them YET.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 7, 2013)

That's cause there aren't that many.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 7, 2013)

We have been keeping a eye on them via trail cams, its a pack of 6. They showed up 6 weeks ago, and are reeking havoc on the food plots heavily. we have only caught them on camera a few times during the day. Any ideas on how to persuade them to show up during daylight hours? anyone?


----------



## Paddle (Nov 7, 2013)

Haven't seen any around the county reservoir off of 42 south, yet!!


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 7, 2013)

Get a hog trap.   Set it up where the game camera pictures were taken.  There's a good chance of catching most or all of them at once.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 8, 2013)

is it legal to trap hogs with out a trapping license?


----------



## mattech (Nov 8, 2013)

REDFOXJR said:


> is it legal to trap hogs with out a trapping license?



Non native species. Trap away. Monroe has hogs allover especially closet to Lamar county. City pond area in lLamar is covered inhogs.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 8, 2013)

They have rooted all over our 114 acres in the last 4-6 weeks, just yesterday I noticed they rooted 2-50 yard long ditches in my wifes food plot, no Im not happy with that at all. The two ditches are 2-3 foot wide.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 10, 2013)

Post hole diggers and corn. Dig a hole 4' deep and fill it with corn. They will stay on it rooting but cant eat it near as fast and will give you more time to kill them.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 12, 2013)

buddylee said:


> Hogs are scattered around Monroe county. They'll never take over. Too many hunters. What part of the county are those in ? Near the training center ?



Laws have mercy I've heard it all


----------



## trial&error (Nov 13, 2013)

I need some pork.  I have a trap.  I can check and remove daily or you can sit out there night after night waiting.


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2013)

I went into the woods at 12:00 noon today.  First hogs showed up at 1:00.  I had hogs still around me when I climbed down at dark.  Not a one got within 59 yards.  My bow limit.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 14, 2013)

buddylee said:


> Lol. How many hogs is covered up ? A small group eating at your feeder isn't taken over.



Its called a rate of exponential growth.  Six hogs, you say?  Lets say three (half) are pregnant with....lets be conservative.....three fetal pigs each.  Given the principle of exponential growth curve at the suggested (and conservative) rate mentioned, six pigs just became fifteen.  15 becomes 35, 35 becomes 86, and 86 becomes 215. 215 becomes 536.  So, in five generations, five years plus or minus, six hogs became 536 plus or minus whatever variable exists representing each:  predation, starvation, disease, and any other outside causes for death.  Let me rephrase. 6 < 536.  Would you disagree? And lets all remember....sows can easily and often have around six to eight offspring per cycle each.  Lets take a moment of silence to ponder what a nightmare that we'd have at hand if that were the case.  Just because you love hogs and hog hunting, that doesn't mean everybody else does.  I hunted a high ridge top in Rabun County this fall.  Saw two deer my first hunt.  Found a few whites and several reds dropping fresh.  Over the course of the next two days, a giant group of hogs came in and just hammered that top.  Vacuumed up every last acorn there.  I hunted it several times thereafter, both mornings and evenings, and never again saw a deer, bear, or hog.  They out compete everything else for food.  A grove of oaks dropping acorns could supply deer with food for several weeks or even months.  But that same grove will feed hogs for about three days by volume.  
I suggest you break out the calculator.  Work some math.  Look at the numbers.  There are more hogs here than you think, regardless of where you grew up.


----------



## cat fish 13 (Nov 14, 2013)

If you don't get rid of them it will be to the point you can't deer hunt, they will take over


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 14, 2013)

I have put out some more trail cams on a hunch that their is a few more than just 6 hogs, finding rooting just over a mile away, in less than 24 hours of where I knew they were the day before. My neighbors have yet to see any hogs or hog sign. They have 400 acres across the road from my property. They can sure do some damage in very little amount of time. WOW!


----------



## Darrenmd (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about everyone's misfortune with the hogs.... please let me know if you need someone to help rid your club/land of them. I can sit during the week so as not to bother the weekend hunters... just send me a pm...


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 22, 2013)

buddylee knows his stuff tbh yall. similar to what he said if the habitats not there the hogs might stick around but will have to travel far to feed , maybe coming through once a week or once a month... just cause u have them dont mean theyll take over. alot of times they will migrate on somewhere thats better for what they need


----------



## REDFOXJR (Nov 22, 2013)

Have not seen any activity this week, heading down tomorrow. Think they have been bedding down in our young  pines, heard them go by me on two different occasions, but never came out. Put some corn out hoping they would stay out of the food plots, that backfired. The deer got on the corn and the hogs hit the food plots twice as hard, lol. Not putting any more corn out at all.


----------



## mattdavis (Nov 23, 2013)

Im north of monroe in Spalding county. On the line of Spalding Henry and Butts county right on the river and I have trapped or killed at least 30 my self on 25 acres and still have a problem with them. They destroy my pasture and my food plots. Had to quit running a feeder in the off season due to the hog issue.


----------



## Spinkaleo (Jan 1, 2014)

REDFOXJR said:


> This is a first for us, we have been on our lease for four years. We have pics of 6 different hogs, but I think their is more than what we all think we got. They've already started rootin our food plots and we think they have only been here about month.



I live in the area you hunt and can promise you there are more than six and we have watched them since early summer.  Counted better than twenty not far from there last week just at daylight.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2014)

I am hunting in South Lamar also and have seen no sign of hogs and none on the trail cams either.
I love to hunt hogs and would like to have SOME but unfortunately you usually have none or a ton and we spend a lot of time on our food plots and would hate for pigs to tear them up.
If I had a lease that was covered up in hogs I would offer a day hunt to make some money in the off season.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 2, 2014)

Off topic but do any of you that hunt in Lamar  Monroe have any openings


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't have any openings.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2014)

I am hunting private land, just me and the owner.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 11, 2014)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Off topic but do any of you that hunt in Lamar  Monroe have any openings



Im currently looking hard for another lease, we are going to keep the one we have but we are looking to obtain 300-500 more acres in the area....


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 11, 2014)

I have managed to take two out of the crowd so far, a sow and a yummy deliscious piglet.....flippin awesome sausage, jimmy and bob aint got nothing on the stuff I got. Going down tomorrow to check around the lease, see if they have still been at it. Got a 8 foot round wallow in my wifes food plot now. Not happy about it, not at all!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 11, 2014)

One more thing, I noticed all of the sows have separated from the rest of the bunch, have only gotten pictures of one, she had the piglet with her. You guys think the rest have separated due to new arrivals? That's what Im guessing....


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 12, 2014)

Redfox how about letting me know if you do have openings.    I would love to get in on killing a hog or two


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jan 14, 2014)

yup still there, this boar just showed up, never got any pictures of him before.


----------

